# Sheetrock in bathroom. Need a mold resistant joint compound?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's no need for it.
The primer and kitchen and bathroom paint will protect it.
I've never even used the mold resistant tape and never had any issues.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree with Joe!


----------

